# IGC - International Goldfields



## ltse (21 July 2006)

Anyone hold IGC? the projects looks promising. The following from their company website"


"The Evanston Project covers a large portion of the Marda-Diemals Greenstone Belt, located in the Southern Cross Province of the Yilgarn Mineral Field. IGL have secured a substantial tenement position consisting of in excess of 570 square km of granted tenements covering an under explored region of Western Australia that’s regarded as highly prospective for gold mineralisation."

"The Gold resources discovered to date within the Evanston Project are in varying degrees of completeness and underdeveloped. In most cases the potential to upgrade the resource base exists through further drilling or geological reinterpretation of the structural mineralisation controls.

The company is confident that additional gold resources can be discovered in the Evanston area and the potential for discovery and delineation of further gold resources remains high.

The extensive tenement portfolio and existing resources coupled with systematic exploration will provide significant leverage for further exploration success."


----------



## philmac (14 June 2007)

Is anybody up to date on this stock. I believe they've sold their Australian gold interests to concentrate on a platinum project in Africa. SP and volume have increased over the last few days.


----------



## Lachlan6 (14 June 2007)

Gday Itse and Philmac. IGC slipped straight through my mits. Looks good technically. Retraced slightly today so gives a better entry for a trade which has broken through key resistance only a couple of days ago. Look at the very positive almost bullish engulfing pattern (close enough), a very positive and my favourite reversal pattern. Nice volume recently, will probably enter tommorow.


----------

